# ما هي شروط الحصول على شهادة pmp



## handasiah (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد الحصول على شهادة pmp واريد ما هي الشروط للدخول لهذا الاختبار علما انني ليس لدي خبره في هذا المجال ولكنني اريد ان اتعلم للحصول عليها وما هي المتطلبات لقبولك للاختبار


----------



## handasiah (19 مارس 2011)

واريد اعرف ما هي الشهادات المهنية التي استطيع الحصول عليها الان خصوصا انني طالب بالجامعة تخصص هندسة صناعية


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

أعتقد لا شروط لها إلا ان تكون مهندس ( أي تخصص) او خريج تخصصات محددة في كلية الإقتصاد ولاإدارة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (22 مارس 2011)

دورة أو مادة درستها في الجامعة عن إدارة المشاريع
و
بكالوريوس + خبرة ثلاث سنوات 
أو
دبلوم + خبرة سبع سنوات

إذا انت موظف لك أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ، شوف المهام و الإنجازات اللي انت سويتها هل يمكن تعتبرها مشروع أو لا
ما معنى مشروع ؟ اقرأ أول فصلين أو ثلاث فصول من كتاب pmbok و هناك نسخة عربية منه

إذا انت خريج حديث هناك شهادة من نفس المعهد صاحب البي ام بي و هي CAPM ، و هي تحتاج دورة فقط .


----------

